# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toadarium Redecoration and Halloween!

## Logan

I recently added a wood pile in Lola (My female Fowler Toad) and Bandit's (My also female Fowler Toad) tank!

And if that's not enough, I started decorating their toadarium for Halloween... If you're wondering which toad is which, Bandit is the one hiding in a flower pot, and Lola is the one trying to burrow.

----------


## Jack

Lol, Halloween themed toadarium. It looks great and so do the toads. I like the picture of the toad hiding under the rock in the corner of the enclosure.

----------

AlanLynch

----------


## Ashley

That's so cute!  I used to decorate my snake tanks for all the seasons and holidays.

----------

